# fixing drywall around outlet



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I know it won't help you much now, but for others having this same thing done, here is how it should have been to keep the box from flexing.

That 2x4 could go on either the top or the bottom of the box. Sometimes, on a long box, we put it on both top and bottom. Creates a minor hassle for the electrician sometimes, but they know how to work around it.


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

yep, that's want as asked the electrician to do but they said the box would be fine. I guess I was right and now I am screwed. I was able to sort of pull the broken piece away from the box and was able to get glue in there and push it back into place. The paint did not break so you can't tell there is a fracture no. So should I trim the drywall beyond the edge of the box so when I put the outlet back on the box will not press into the unsupported edge? If this does not work I am totally screwed, we just had the drywall textured painted and this outlet is below the cabinets what a complete mess.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The box is probably going to wiggle some more no matter what you do now.

If you spackle or epoxy or caulk around the box to try to stop it from wiggling, chances are the extreme edge of the drywall will start to disintegrate around the bead of spackle or epoxy or caulk.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Can you take a pair of pliers and bend the round 'ears' off the top and bottom of the receptacle mounting strip? Check to see that you won't need them to seat the receptacle properly before you remove them.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

It is a dirty shame that many of today's 'tradesmen' (and I have to say that I use that word very loosely anymore) are so lazy, or rushed, or starved for money that the correct and proficient ways of performing construction have almost become a thing of the past.


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Just reporting back. So far my repair has worked, I just waited a couple days for the carpenters glue to harden up and I also trimmed away the extra drywall mud that edge of the box was hitting on. And finally, I did not torque the outlet screws to 100 ft pounds :laughing:

Actually they were not that tight, but they were WAY over tighten and that caused the issue. I have never understood way people overtighten everything.


----------



## oldrivers (May 2, 2009)

did he use one of those newer boxes that has a flange all around them to help make a seal on the exterior walls vapor barrier ?


----------

